# elk and mule deer antlers for sale



## josh s.

I know you wants PMs but how bout some prices.....I might be interested in the elk shelds


----------



## spike camp

*sheds*

im not sure what to charge but was thinking35-45 per shed. im not sure what the shipping would be either.


----------



## josh s.

Just so I can grasp the exact size.....what kind of beer is that with the antlers?  Kidding, man thoses things are big


----------



## spike camp

*sheds*

lots of people interested but no takers. i will throw in two rag horn elk sheds for free,pm me for pics.
thanks,tp-


----------



## bsk72512

Any luck finding a matched set, I'd be interested and understand the price would go up.:darkbeer:


----------



## spike camp

great sheds here, the five point is HUGE!


----------



## smrtguy

Huge, what does he go? 260 max?


----------



## spike camp

hey smrtguy, i see that you haven't figured out how to post useful things yet in your month of membership. instead of cheeseburgers and breaking ankles,try to be an archer helping archers.
i was simply saying that its a huge five point shed, which it is. i have been shed hunting for ten years and this IS the biggest five that i have ever found.
keep it to yourself texas!


----------



## sweryap

Spike, rather than shipping I am curious which state you are in to gauge as to whether a pick up would be possible?


----------



## Reddogg

*Elk Antlers*

I would be interested in purchase (to be shipped); please contact if still available to work out payment method, etc.; new member, not sure how to contact, wouldn't let me post email.


----------



## spike camp

hey reddogg. i think you need 2-3 posts before you can send a PM.
not sure about that but anyway,i have some elk sheds but not fresh like the ones in the picture.
i have a few from last year..one HUGE one and a few nice smaller ones.
you can post a few more times so you can PM me,or you can email me at:
[email protected] for pics.
dont mind if you call either 303-513-1354
thanks,terry


----------



## allyandrbsdad

*Nice sheds*

nice sheds for a 5x5. The guy saying 260 needs to outside the high fences once in a while. lol


----------



## spike camp

thanks...i told him the same thing!!not so smartguy
i have a few more if anyone is interested.
let me know and i can either post or email pics.


----------



## teambackstrap

Those look like they would be a little easier to find than whitetail sheds in Iowa haha what state are those from?


----------



## spike camp

the sheds are from colorado...the elk winter around my house so i get to shed hunt around my place!


----------



## sallysantlerart

*Got Antlers?*

Do you still have mule deer antlers for sale?


----------



## Irish Hunter

*Im interested to*

Just saw thread Im interested as well , so you have any left


----------

